# eukanuba



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

does anyone feed their baby eukanuba for small puppies?

i see alot of people feeding solid gold and was wondering if anyone else can approve of eukanuba.
sophie seems to love it and when in her playful mood, she grabs some in her mouth and throws them around and pounces on them and eats them


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello,
I was feeding Iams which is the same thing as Eukanuba. I switched just recently to Natural Balance
Venison and Rice. Nemo is only 8 months so I'm not really experienced, but after reading so much into it
I found there are better brands of food. Nemo likes the Natural Balance he is doing well on it. It's only
been about 5 days he is on it. So far so good. I know it's better for their digestive system. Whatever you decide good-luck.



Andrea~


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

HI,
I have tried different brands but Pacino will only eat Eukanuba as that is what the breeder started him out on. He is 10 months old now and healthy so I am assuming it is OK. He just had blood work done by his vet for his neuter next week and she said everything is good.

I mix it with Cesar wet food as that is the only wet food he will eat also. Pacino is very picky when it comes to food.

Hope this helps.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I did buy Eukanuba for Boo but he didn't like the taste of it.I always had to add something to it to make it taste better.I then switched to Natural Balance & Boo eats it very well.I think it has better ingrediants too.


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought SIENA Eukanuba for Small Breed Puppies - and it just so happens that it is exactly what the breeder has started her on now so it will be perfect!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Eukanuba is one of the foods my Vet recomends. We use to feed it to our doggies but changed due to tear staining issues. I can not say with 100% that the Eukanuba was adding to the staining, but I did see some improvement when we changed foods.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess eats Eukanuba. I've tried different foods with her ( california natural, Nutro wellness, Innova). I find that she eats more of the Eukanuba and loves it more. I also think its the smaller kibble that she likes. She has a rather small mouth and it takes her more effort and time to chew a piece of Innova over a piece of Eubanuba. So she can eat twice as much Eukanuba in the same time as she would the other bigger kibble- and you know how our dogs have ADD, if its taking her too long to eat she just gets distracted, tired of chewing or uninterested, so I left her on what works. I feed her Innova as her treata ( she has no idea its just another dog food). Eukanuba may not be the "best" food out there, but to me, if she likes it, she eats it and she's healthy- it is the "Best" food for her--- and me =)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

most pups I know like the eukanuba.. but kodie didnt like it... he never ate... i had to switch him to all different brands to find one he would eat.


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

> I bought SIENA Eukanuba for Small Breed Puppies - and it just so happens that it is exactly what the breeder has started her on now so it will be perfect![/B]


awww siena









i guess i got pretty lucky with the transition to eukanuba.. it was my first try because before she was only fed canned food.. thanks everyone!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri's breeder started him on Eukanuba lamb and rice, and he is 8 months old now and is still on it. HOWEVER, after reading on this wonderful forum and doing some research, I have found that it really isn't a high quality food at all. So, I've been researching some better ones and I'm going to switch his food soon. He's always been a very hearty eater, so I don't anticipate any problems with the transition--I really think he'd eat just about anything I put in front of him LOL!
I realize that a lot of people have to feed their dog whatever they will eat, but I think it's at least worth a try to switch her to a more premium food.
I have a pretty long list of premium foods that I've gathered while trying to decide on one for Perri, and I will be happy to send them to you if you want, just PM me!
Good Luck!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

sugar and cosmo eat it, they seem to like it alot. sugar also takes lil' bits and tosses them and plays with them...its real cute!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Eukanuba was the only kibble Bella would eat and we have tried many many top brands.







I think the preference was due to the SIZE and do not understand why more brands don't make the kibble size for their little mouths and little teeth??? The only two I know of left to try is Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul and Natural Balance. The Natural Balance Potato and Duck arrived today. So far so good even though it is not a small kibble (nor cheap). It seems palatable because it is thin (and flat) and therefore easier to CRUNCH into. I do like the idea of being able to feed both puppy girl and adult girl the same food.....Often Bella will like a new food the first day only and then turn up her nose the next. 
We will see. . .


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

my breeder started them off on Eukenuba, too. It's not the best, but it's not the worst, either...now, they have the small dog formula.

I have my lhasas on Iams...and they did very well on it...healthy.

Now, I have a mix of Eukenuba and am slowly turning them onto Nutro Ultra. They don't seem to be crazy about the nutro ultra...not sure yet...they did like the trial package of Ennova....we'll see.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Eukanuba was the only kibble Bella would eat and we have tried many many top brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All six of mine LOVE DVP's "Natural Balance" Duck and Potato. It even smells delicious. I almost took a bite









I also feed them "Wellness" Venison and Sweet Potato, they LOVE that as well.

Newman's Own, Chicken Soup, Merrick, Spots Stew, Solid Gold, all high-quality foods.


----------

